# Nuvens - 21/03/2020



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2020 às 21:20)

Decidi criar este tópico para colocar algumas das fotografias que tirei no passado domingo.

Não vou colocar as fotografias num tópico à parte porque estão espectaculares, porque não estão, mas sim por estas 3 razões:

já passou algum tempo desde a data das fotos e não faz sentido estar a colocar no tópico de seguimento;
as fotos são muitas, pois sinceramente já não tenho muita paciência para estar a filtrá-las, e se ainda fosse fazer isso passava ainda mais tempo da data em que foram tiradas;
e, por último, porque este espaço no fórum está com um nível de participação muito baixo em relação ao que já teve em tempos. Penso que estamos a levar muita coisa para os seguimentos que podia ser colocada noutras secções do fórum, claro desde que dentro do contexto adequado.
Chega de conversa, vamos às fotos  Vou colocando-as de forma faseada.




IMG_9064-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9105-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9112-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9099-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9100-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9115-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9127-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9073-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2020 às 09:51)

IMG_9133-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9134-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9143-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9152-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9164-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9167-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




[/url
][url=https://flic.kr/p/2iHQqio]IMG_9178-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9187-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9206-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9212-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9215-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9216-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr[/url]


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2020 às 10:04)

Bons registos Duarte!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2020 às 09:53)

MSantos disse:


> Bons registos Duarte!



Obrigado! 

--




IMG_9224-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9227-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9233-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9234-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9239-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9255-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9258-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9282-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9296-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9302-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9308-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2020 às 15:55)

IMG_9347-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



IMG_9362-HDR-Pano[/URL] by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9335-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9377-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9419-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9422-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9478-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9466-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9484-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9514-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9520-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iJynqf



IMG_9526-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2020 às 23:42)

As últimas 

A junção de fotos cortou a antena 




IMG_9508-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9529-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9535-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9547-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9558-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




[/url
][url=https://flic.kr/p/2iJGM72]IMG_9570-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9581-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9598-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9612-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr[/url]


----------



## Mammatus (28 Mar 2020 às 23:51)

Davas aí uns toques de edição e a antena desaparecia , mas isso é um pormenor sem importância.
Nada bate a nebulosidade convectiva no quesito beleza e imponência.

Estão brutais as fotos, parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2020 às 21:35)

Mammatus disse:


> Davas aí uns toques de edição e a antena desaparecia



Isso iria dar muito trabalho 



Mammatus disse:


> Estão brutais as fotos, parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------

